

Could Earth's infrared emissions be a new renewable energy source? - signa11
http://www.gizmag.com/earth-infrared-emissions-renewable-energy/31101/

======
albeec13
And this is better than photovoltaic solar panels because?

Everything in the article indicates that the power generated by both proposed
methods is both negligible and difficult to achieve.

I'd rather they focus on improving something that's known to work rather than
trying to resurrect technology that's been failing for 50 years.

~~~
upofadown
Because it works at night. That's all I have ever heard...

~~~
albeec13
I guess that is one valid point, assuming it can harvest more energy with day
and night operation than solar panels during the day, which I doubt.

